# My other hobby



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Although not snowblower related. Just thought i would share 
a few pic's of my other hobby. Been an avide chainsaw collector 
for many years. Mostly vintage muscle saws that can pull bars 
over 6 foot in length with engines over 100cc's.
If this is in the wrong place, mods please move to appropriate place. 

Lee

Mcculloch SP125 with a 101B kart motor @123cc's





Sachs Dolmar KMS-4 with a Wankel Rotary engine.



Mcculloch 895 geardrive @103cc's



Homelite 2000 @114cc's



Pair of Homelite 1130G geardrives @100cc's



Pioneer 1850 Geardrive @107cc's



Restored Mcculloch 797 @123cc's



Homelite 995G geardrive @112cc's



Alpina Pro 120 @120cc's. Italian muscle



Pair of Sachs Dolmar 166's @118cc's


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow are those some sweet saws! Do you ever actually use them or strictly collector pieces? They are *really nice.*I was just watching a Wankel powered saw at work on youtube yesterday. I didn't know there was such a thing till I saw the video. 
You may want to put to post these in the " snowblower lounge" area.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice Lee!  Very cool. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow, very cool, thanks for posting! I didn't know that there were Wankel-powered chainsaws either! Or gear-driven ones, for that matter.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

RedOctobyr said:


> Wow, very cool, thanks for posting! I didn't know that there were Wankel-powered chainsaws either! Or gear-driven ones, for that matter.


Have seen some gear driven saws before. All these dang things a real saws. Not built for sissys. It was hard work probably just getting them to the job site.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks guys, 
Geardrives have been around for years. When the first gas powered saws 
were invented they were geardrive as well as all two man saws. Geardrives
faded away in the early 1970's do to engines making more power and able 
to pull long bars being direct drive like all saws today. The geardrives that 
were produced in the 1960's and 70's were actually pretty violent saws. If
you weren't carfull and the log started to pinch the bar the saw was coming 
out of the kerf right at you. No stoping to chain unless your off the throttle.

I do cut my own firewood and sell a little as well but i don't use these big 
monsters but i do get to attend some chainsaw get togethers and play with 
them a bit. They are a blast to run.


Lee


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice saw's lee and I learned a little about them today. those 100+ cc motors look bigger then my little chain saw which is an echo cs-310


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

That's some vicious pack of toys. Nice stuff.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Seeing those makes me want to saw some logs. zzz, zzz, zzz


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

lee h said:


> I do cut my own firewood and sell a little as well but i don't use these big
> monsters but i do get to attend some chainsaw get togethers and play with
> them a bit. *They are a blast to run.
> *


If by that you mean somewhat scary, then I'd believe it  

I have an old (~1978) Stihl 032AV, 51cc, currently with an 18" bar. Bought it used a few years ago, got it running, and replaced the worn stuff. It was running great. 

Unfortunately, the last time I went to use it, I discovered it won't start. It appears to have a weak spark, or at least an ignition issue of some sort. It had gas dripping out of the muffler, and even when I poured some gas into the mouth of the carb, I still got nothing.


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

I still use my Stihl 020AV, runs like a champ and looks practically new.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Those are some nice machines. I got the privilege of using my FIL's Homelite XP 1000, when we first moved into our house, to take down a 30 year old maple. It was an amazing experience, until it seized. I looked high and low for a replacement cylinder and piston, but came up empty. So, trying to do the right thing, I bought him a brand new MS 250 C. 

It was the right thing, but after about a month he brought it back down to our house. He said that he did not have "any room" in the garage for it.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Sweet saws Lee. Are you on arboristsite? Here's my collection. Mot as cool as yours though.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

RedOctobyr said:


> If by that you mean somewhat scary, then I'd believe it
> 
> I have an old (~1978) Stihl 032AV, 51cc, currently with an 18" bar. Bought it used a few years ago, got it running, and replaced the worn stuff. It was running great.
> 
> Unfortunately, the last time I went to use it, I discovered it won't start. It appears to have a weak spark, or at least an ignition issue of some sort. It had gas dripping out of the muffler, and even when I poured some gas into the mouth of the carb, I still got nothing.



Doe's your 032 have points type ignition? If so it's a very
simple fix by installing on of those Atom or Mega fire chips 
to eliminate the points. Nine out of ten the condensers go 
bad and they are not cheap. I had two 032's and thats what 
i did and they ran great.


Lee


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

db9938 said:


> Those are some nice machines. I got the privilege of using my FIL's Homelite XP 1000, when we first moved into our house, to take down a 30 year old maple. It was an amazing experience, until it seized. I looked high and low for a replacement cylinder and piston, but came up empty. So, trying to do the right thing, I bought him a brand new MS 250 C.
> 
> It was the right thing, but after about a month he brought it back down to our house. He said that he did not have "any room" in the garage for it.



Hope you still have the XP1000, They are a nice 100cc saw.


Lee


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

guilateen02 said:


> Sweet saws Lee. Are you on arboristsite? Here's my collection. Mot as cool as yours though.



I am a member there but i don't post there much at all. Just to much
BS all the time. and since the site got hacked bad a couple years ago 
i kinda stayed away. Nice saws you got.



Lee


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Very nice collection 

Not in your powerhouse class , I've got my dads old AC Lamb up in the barn but can't find much info on them. Makes a good paperweight anyway.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

lee h said:


> Hope you still have the XP1000, They are a nice 100cc saw.
> 
> 
> Lee


I have it, torn down and in a pan on the shelf. But without the parts, its a paper weight at best. I know I could part it out, but I really hate to do that. However, I would do that over just scrapping the whole thing.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

1894 said:


> Very nice collection
> 
> Not in your powerhouse class , I've got my dads old AC Lamb up in the barn but can't find much info on them. Makes a good paperweight anyway.




Thats a very nice Lamb. They were made i believe in Liverpool NY.
Yours has the West Bend 5.8 or 95cc motor. Thats a saw i don't
have yet. If ya ever decide to let it go please keep me in mind.



Lee


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

db9938 said:


> I have it, torn down and in a pan on the shelf. But without the parts, its a paper weight at best. I know I could part it out, but I really hate to do that. However, I would do that over just scrapping the whole thing.


Parts can usually be found for those. What is it that it needs
to be put back together. I would rather see it a runner than 
be parted out. You should see some of the saws i've restored 
prior to restoration. The normal guy would have tossed into 
the scrap pile but i always like a challenge and then looking at
the end result makes it all worth while.



Lee


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

lee h said:


> Doe's your 032 have points type ignition? If so it's a very
> simple fix by installing on of those Atom or Mega fire chips
> to eliminate the points. Nine out of ten the condensers go
> bad and they are not cheap. I had two 032's and thats what
> i did and they ran great.


Fortunately or unfortunately (whichever is more accurate given my problem), mine has the electronic ignition. 

Whatever is having a problem went bad while just sitting in a dry garage for a few years, which makes me a bit nervous. I took off the starter and checked/set the gap between the coil and flywheel, with no improvement. I tried swapping the plug (replaced when I bought the saw) to a random one I had which fit, still no change. But I haven't dug into it further. 

I seem to get a weak, intermittent spark, even when I tried closing down the gap on the plug (to try and make the ignition's job easier). So *something* is happening, but it never even made a pop with the plug installed, so it's not doing anything useful.


----------



## TheSuMofGoD (Feb 27, 2015)

I haven't thought of this old thing till you posted chain saws, this was my grandfather's. MAC47 he called it.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

lee h said:


> Parts can usually be found for those. What is it that it needs
> to be put back together. I would rather see it a runner than
> be parted out. You should see some of the saws i've restored
> prior to restoration. The normal guy would have tossed into
> ...


I would have to go look to be sure, but I do know that at a minimum it will need the cylinder jug, and piston and rings. 

And I agree, I too would rather see it running, but back when this happened could not find a source for parts. So, I put it into a bin, set it on a shelf and kind of forgot about it..... And being that it was probably ten years ago, I'm sure things have changed.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

db9938 said:


> I would have to go look to be sure, but I do know that at a minimum it will need the cylinder jug, and piston and rings.
> 
> And I agree, I too would rather see it running, but back when this happened could not find a source for parts. So, I put it into a bin, set it on a shelf and kind of forgot about it..... And being that it was probably ten years ago, I'm sure things have changed.


Top ends can be found if your patiant, But depends on how much
money your willing to put into the saw. If the saw is in decent shape,
To me i would fix it.



Lee


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thats the real question, how much will have to be put into it.....?


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

db9938 said:


> Thats the real question, how much will have to be put into it.....?


I guess the real question is, How bad is the cylinder?
If it's just some aluminum transfer from the piston on 
the bore you may be able to remove it with acid. I have
cleaned many cylinders and made great running saws 
with just replacing the piston assem. And cleaning the cyl.
I would just keep checking ebay for new and used. Other
cylinders may also fit like the 1020, 1050, 1100, 1130.



Lee


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

TheSuMofGoD said:


> I haven't thought of this old thing till you posted chain saws, this was my grandfather's. MAC47 he called it.


That looks like a 47. The 3-25, 4-30 and 47 models all
look very similar. They were great saws in there day but 
heavy as a horse. I wouldn't want to lug one around the 
woods all day.


Lee


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

lee h said:


> I guess the real question is, How bad is the cylinder?
> If it's just some aluminum transfer from the piston on
> the bore you may be able to remove it with acid. I have
> cleaned many cylinders and made great running saws
> ...


I haven't scoured the web in a while, so yeah I'll renew my efforts once again. If you'd like, PM me your email, and I'll email you some pics of the cylinder and piston. The piston did not have the rings when I dug it out, and if my memory serves me correctly, I believe one had failed causing the carnage.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

lee h said:


> Thats a very nice Lamb. They were made i believe in Liverpool NY.
> Yours has the West Bend 5.8 or 95cc motor. Thats a saw i don't
> have yet. If ya ever decide to let it go please keep me in mind.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Lee , yes A.C. Lamb and sons is about 15 miles from where I live . Long out of the chainsaw business now but still there. The only info on the saws seems to be in various chain saw / arborist forums but never enough in one place to make it worth while to join.


----------



## TheSuMofGoD (Feb 27, 2015)

lee h said:


> That looks like a 47. The 3-25, 4-30 and 47 models all
> look very similar. They were great saws in there day but
> heavy as a horse. I wouldn't want to lug one around the
> woods all day.
> ...


Is there one of those models that are more desirable than the others?


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

TheSuMofGoD said:


> Is there one of those models that are more desirable than the others?



The one that would be the most desirable would be the 3-25 two button.
It's the very early 3-25 and has a seperate button to stop fuel to the carb.
That was there shut off back then. Mcculloch changed that early in 
production as it wasn't the best idea that Mac had.
The 4-30 and 47 may bring a hair more money than the regular 3-25 but 
not by much.



Lee


----------



## TheSuMofGoD (Feb 27, 2015)

Thank you Lee, this is what I have. Sorry the saw is really dirty. I also have the bar and the chain.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

I have seen alot of the 47's. Mac sold tons of them.
Must have been a good saw. The only one i have in
that series is the 4-30. Not sure of the differences.


Lee


----------

